# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 08



## Jude (Aug 3, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.

*Scrambles for August*
1. B2 F2 D2 F' R B U2 L2 F2 R' D F D' L2 R B' F L B' R U L R' D2 U'
2. B R U' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R' U F D' U L R B F D2 U' B' D
3. R' B' L' D2 R2 D2 U B L2 B2 F2 D L R F L2 R U' L U F L' R' D L2
4. D R F D U' L' R' U' R' D2 F' R D L2 D U R2 D L' R D F R2 B2 U2
5. D U' L2 R' D2 U' L' D2 L2 R D U F2 L' R2 F' U' L' D' L U B' L R' F
6. D2 L2 D' F2 L D2 L R2 D2 L' D U' F D' R B' L' B' F' L2 U' R' F2 L2 U'
7. U2 B F L D F2 D R2 U2 F' D U2 B2 U' L R2 D' U L2 B2 F' D' U L2 R2
8. L R' B R2 D2 U B2 F2 D B2 F L' R' D U L' D2 U2 R' U' R' F R F R'
9. D' U2 R2 D U2 B2 L' R' D' F D2 R D2 L B U' L' F' D2 F2 D U B2 F' D'
10. R D B' F' L R' B2 D' U2 F D F U' R D L' D U B2 F L2 D B2 F' D
11. L2 D R' D B F2 L R B2 F D' F2 D' B2 D F' L D' L2 R2 B' F D U R
12. D U' B2 F R2 D U' L2 F D U' B' F R U' R' B' F' L B2 D B L B' L2
13. L' D R2 F' L B' F L' B L' D2 U2 L2 R' D' B' F' R' D L F' R' D U2 B2
14. L R2 B2 F' D2 R2 U' B L' R B' F' D' L2 R D2 U2 B F' D U B2 F' D F
15. R2 D L R' U2 B2 F R2 D U' F D L R' D' U2 B' F D B' L' D2 U B F'
16. D B' L2 R D U L' R2 U2 B D' U2 F' D2 U L' R U2 B F2 L' B' D2 U2 F'
17. L U2 R2 F2 L' R B2 F2 D' B' F' L R B F' L' B' L' U' F' R2 B' D R' B2
18. D2 U L' R2 U R' U' B2 L2 R D' U2 B2 L B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L R2 F2
19. L' U2 B' U L D' F' L R' B2 F L' U R' U2 L2 U2 B' F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2
20. F' R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 R F R2 F2 D' B L2 U L2 B' R2 D2 B' R B' F2 L2
21. F2 L2 R B2 F U' B D' F2 D B F2 U' R2 D F D B' U' F U' L2 B' D U2
22. B' F2 L2 U' R' B F L B' D' U' R D B2 F2 U B F D' L' B2 F2 L' R' U'
23. F2 U R' U2 B F2 D F2 L2 R2 F' L' U2 R2 D2 U' L' R D B2 R D' F2 L2 R2
24. D' F' R2 U R D' U B F' L B U2 R' D F' L R2 U2 F U L' R' F2 D F2


*Results for August*


----------



## Jude (Aug 3, 2009)

Jude: 19.16 (15.02, 22.00)

Meh, was hoping for sub 19 but this is OK.

P.S.

Just added up all the results so far, and using the following scoring system
1st = 20, 2nd = 18, 3rd = 17..... 10th = 10, taken part = 5,
the leaderboard stands at

1. Fazrulz
2. Escher
3. Ellis
4. Simon 
5. Maarten


EDIT: Using the same scoring system, but as average points/competition taken part in, the leaderboard would be
1. Erik Akkersdijk, Jason Baum, Stefan Huber
4. Fazrulz
5. Ville


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2009)

Mike Hughey: 27.97 (23.02, 33.33)

Absolutely awful. In my defense, though, I realized after I had started the average that I accidentally swapped my best cube for my other Type A when I was doing my multiBLD a couple of days ago, and so I was using the wrong cube. They're both old Type A's, but the other one doesn't cut corners well at all, so I got lots of lockups.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2009)

Average: 12.04
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 9.66
Worst Time: 15.56

Meh, it started out well.

Using an awesome hybrid, c4u core and centers, and a cubies. It's a shame that I only have a red type a. It looks really bad.


----------



## edw0010 (Aug 6, 2009)

and why arnt you at school feliks?? lol, get my message on the melbourne post?


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sick, and yes, I just replied.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2009)

Mats B 57.28 (44.65, 139.68)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 6, 2009)

Average:40.97 (32.73, 47.51)

Dang was looking at sub 40 but then boombed out. 
At 10 of 12 average was 38.xx which is a new pb.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average: 12.04
> Standard Deviation: 1.35
> Best Time: 9.66
> Worst Time: 15.56
> ...




That's another person who uses this hybrid  Rob Yau uses it now too. Breanden though it felt like a type B


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann: 18.80 (15.33, 38.70)

_Normal average... My target was sub-19  Stupid counting 25 and 26 _

I'm very happy of this:

Average: 16.51
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 15.36
Worst Time: 25.61
Individual Times:
1.	16.23 L U2 R2 F2 L' R B2 F2 D' B' F' L R B F' L' B' L' U' F' R2 B' D R' B2
2.	(15.36) D2 U L' R2 U R' U' B2 L2 R D' U2 B2 L B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L R2 F2
3.	(25.61) L' U2 B' U L D' F' L R' B2 F L' U R' U2 L2 U2 B' F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2
4.	17.44 F' R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 R F R2 F2 D' B L2 U L2 B' R2 D2 B' R B' F2 L2
5.	15.86 F2 L2 R B2 F U' B D' F2 D B F2 U' R2 D F D B' U' F U' L2 B' D U2


----------



## John Lee (Aug 6, 2009)

John Lee: 20.04 (17.42, 22.80)


----------



## patrickjason91 (Aug 7, 2009)

Patrick Jason Lim: 18.40(15.20, DNF)


----------



## Ian (Aug 7, 2009)

Ian 18.70 (13.00, 22.14)

Damn. Very bad average


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson Warley: 19.29 (16.15, 23.78).


----------



## sixstringsquier (Aug 11, 2009)

William B 27.39 (22.26, 32.53)
I was really off today...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2009)

Simon Crawford: 12.41 (9.67, 16.31)
_Really_ good. Nice non-lucky single too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2009)

Maarten Smit:

15.58 (12.16, 18.05)

Awesome worst. It may sound stupid, but although I average sub-16, averages without sup-20 solves are somehow still rare. So this is great! I was hoping for a sub-12 single, but this was pretty nice as well (non-lucky).


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 16, 2009)

Pete Harpham

26.77 (22.30, 30.80)

at solve 18 the average was sub-25, it went a bit downhill from there. Still happy with this though.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 16, 2009)

Shane Perryman

19.44 (16.67, 22.87)

Not A very good average.


----------



## Lumej (Aug 26, 2009)

Lumej: 32.27 (23.59, 42.79)
Bad


----------



## Escher (Aug 31, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy: 11.88 (9.82, 13.78)

Sweet.

Best RA of 12: 11.68
Best RA of 5: 11.47

The beginning was awesome. I just wish my Type F was a little bit faster for LL...


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 1, 2009)

Marion Gerard Bulanhagui: 18.41(13.36,21.12)

wohoo.. an unlucky 13.36! 
my Diansheng is better than my c4u DIY and rubiks DIY


----------



## Ellis (Sep 1, 2009)

Ellis: 18.09 (14.60, 20.36)

I haven't really cubed in around 2 months, but nonetheless this is severely disappointing.


----------

